# Fatcelebs Forum?



## AndyFromGermany (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,
anybody knows what happened to the Fatcelebs Forum? (www.fatcelebs.com) 
It is offline since yesterday...

Bye
Andy


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2006)

I was hungry, so I ate it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I was hungry, so I ate it.



Jeez Carrie you made me choke! LOLOL


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I was hungry, so I ate it.



Is that what happened to Kelli Girl too?


----------



## deepfried (Jan 17, 2006)

fatcelebs.net (which i think is the same site?) says that the downtime is because of server problems. Lets hope it is!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 17, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Is that what happened to Kelli Girl too?



No. Kelli Girl refused to put the lotion in the basket. 

That was the end of her.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

I think they are having server trouble again.


----------



## missaf (Jan 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No. Kelli Girl refused to put the lotion in the basket.
> 
> That was the end of her.




Almost spit my chocolate milk all over my new 27" fat monitor... :shocked:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jeez Carrie you made me choke! LOLOL



Were you eating one of them too?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No. Kelli Girl refused to put the lotion in the basket.
> 
> That was the end of her.



Hahaha. Good stuff Carrie. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you all, my lovely peeps.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No. Kelli Girl refused to put the lotion in the basket.
> 
> That was the end of her.




So what were ya planning to make out of Kelli, anyway? ~~

--B.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

TaciturnBadger said:


> So what were ya planning to make out of Kelli, anyway? ~~
> 
> --B.



A fetching spring frock, thank you very much.


----------

